

OS X Mavericks adoption pushing past 7% in under 24 hours - derpenxyne
https://www.gosquared.com/mavericks/

======
reginaldjcooper
That's because it's a free upgrade that improves speed, battery life, adds
multi-monitor support, and removes the dumb leather interfaces. This is the
first time since Snow Leopard that I felt new OS X was an upgrade; not a
downgrade just to continue using Xcode.

~~~
micampe
I honestly don’t get the fuss about multi-monitor support. Mavericks doesn’t
add multi-monitor support, it’s always been there. What Mavericks does is fix
multi-monitor behavior for fullscreen applications, which I personally would
never use on a display larger than 13" anyway, non-fullscreen behavior hardly
changed, so I really don’t understand the big deal.

~~~
achy
A lot of people have macbooks and external secondary displays. Just as you
said, these people should be able to go fullscreen on their laptop and still
utilize the connected display...

~~~
micampe
Yes, of course. I didn’t say the feature shouldn’t be there, I said that
multi-monitor was broken only for fullscreen, so “Mavericks adds multi-monitor
support” is a slight overstatement.

But yeah, I see people have strong feelings about this issue, I just
_personally_ don’t get it.

------
RyanZAG
Possibly a big part of this fast adoption is that you can upgrade to Mavericks
from previous OSX releases - you can skip over Mountain Lion, etc. So a lot of
the people who never paid to upgrade their OS before can now skip directly to
Mavericks and get all of the previous OS improvements for 'free'.

~~~
kalleboo
Although looking at these charts, it seems like right now it's only users who
were already on Mountain Lion who are upgrading - the other lines are flat.

~~~
RyanZAG
Going off the 'chart' (which is probably the worst chart I've ever seen), it
looks to me like the bottom line has dropped a lot. I think the bottom line
probably isn't Mountain Lion?

Are you using some chart where you can actually see which OS is which ?

EDIT: The chart is broken in Firefox - it works fine in Webkit only. Goodbye
open web, was nice knowing you.

Anyway, I see you're right. Lion and Snow Leopard are both roughly where they
started. So I change my opinion - the 7-8% who have upgraded to Mavericks are
likely the people who follow Apple closely and so were already on Mountain
Lion to start with. This might signal that the fast upgrade speed may slow
down quickly as it implies only the small part of the OSX population who
follows Apple news is upgrading so far?

~~~
simontabor
Apologies for the lack of support on the chart, SVG rendering is terrible in
Firefox.

If you click on the 'Day' view and then 'Show only Mavericks' you can clearly
see a rise from 0.20% at 7pm yesterday up to almost 10% at 5pm today. The
other lines have had a slight decrease, but yes it does look like Mountain
Lion users are upgrading fastest. I'd be surprised if Leopard/Tiger users
upgraded quickly as I'm sure they'd be apprehensive of updating their old and
potentially fragile kit.

------
madmax96
That's impressive, but then again Apple is _giving away_ copies, so I'm not
too surprised.

It's more interesting considering what this means as an Operating System
developer. If they're giving away copies, it shows that Operating Systems are
truly commoditized (as well as the huge profits that Apple is raking in!)

~~~
encoderer
No all it really shows is that it's a loss leader for Apple.

Much the same way Microsoft made the browser a loss leader because it made
money on the OS, Apple is making the OS a loss leader because it's making
money on the hardware.

~~~
ssharp
I'm not even sure if I'd call it a loss leader, solely based on "making it up"
in hardware margins.

I think you could show that by having much larger %'s of its user base being
up to date and adopting new releases faster, that it cuts costs in other areas
and makes it a more attractive platform. Just spitballing here, but less users
on old versions should reduce support costs, create a better user experience
for more of its users, and entice developers to take advantage of new
features, which may further differentiate the platform from competitors.

I'd have to think that creates more long-term value for the company than
making $30 bucks per license. And that's not even calculating the customer
goodwill by making the updates free.

------
nextstep
I think the price definitely helps, but Apple has made it so easy to upgrade
OSes and it's paying off.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Apple has made it so easy to upgrade OSes"

I think this is the key. Last night it took only a few clicks to download and
install Mavericks. I walked away, came back a couple of hours later and it was
finished. My stuff was exactly where I left it.

When I used Windows only crazy people upgraded. Most people did a clean
install of the OS then spent days reinstalling software and putting files back
where they were supposed to be. I would have to wait until I had a few days
free to make sure it didn't affect my work.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
> I walked away, came back a couple of hours later and it was finished.

FWIW, yesterday I installed Mavericks on two Macs. On a Late 2009 Mac mini,
the installation process took 40 minutes (upgrade from Mountain Lion). On a
Mid 2012 MacBook Air, the installation process took 30 minutes (upgrade from
Mountain Lion).

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm using a late 2011 MacBook Pro and it took about 60mins - but then it stuck
on 'one minute remaining' for another 45mins. Still, I can't complain that's
still pretty impressive imho.

------
smackfu
Seems like it is mostly taking share from Mountain Lion, which only ever got
to 55% or so.

------
voneger
I'll take that as a (small) counterweight to the massive amounts of Apple-
hate/contempt seen lately on HN.

People upgrade, because free, simple and better. Go figure.

------
dorkrawk
Can anyone who's already upgraded comment on whether or not Mavericks has
really improved battery life (and what hardware you're using)?

------
CrLf
Great. Then, when I get around to upgrade (never before 10.9.1), most of the
kinks would have already been spotted and most (hopefully) fixed.

~~~
gutsy
I upgraded last night and haven't had any kinks. The only thing I had to do
was re-set my maven environment variables for some reason (and was prompted to
install a Java runtime when I opened IntelliJ, but that was an automatic
process).

Other than that...no kinks. It's been a pretty smooth transition...just trying
to get used to having menus on both monitors (which is AWESOME)

------
adwordsjedi
Having really bad issues with mail.app and syncing with 1 out of my 3 gmail
inboxes... nothing is showing up at all. Anyone else?

------
mutant
Hope you don't want to use the built in VPN option. It's completely broken
with Cisco IPSEC.

~~~
FireBeyond
Counterpoint: I use 10.9's integrated VPN with our ASA 5505 in IPSEC (not
AnyConnect/SSL) without any issues.

------
BaconJuice
can someone tell me how they are getting these data? is it real time?

~~~
gnw
This is aggregate data from the GoSquared analytics network. All figures are
up to the minute with historical context to show the trend.

~~~
dmak
In other words, the percentage can go lower or higher as more elements are
added to the dataset.

~~~
smackfu
It seems way too noisy to me. Like a data point can swing from 4.59% to 2.66%
in a minute interval. That's nearly doubling, so how can you interpret either
value?

~~~
gnw
The latest data point on its own can fluctuate but it's the overall trend that
showcases the growth

~~~
smackfu
Yeah, my thinking is that a trendline would be useful.

------
pasbesoin
I don't know enough about the Apple ecosystem to have an opinion, but I wonder
whether and how much Apple expects to save on support for older versions of
the OS, over time.

In addition to being "nice", "free" may have payoffs that at least partially
offset supposedly lost revenue from charging for the upgrade.

~~~
colechristensen
The cost for Apple operating systems is low or free because the cost is built
into the premium cost of the hardware along with a license which does not
allow you to install OS X on anything but Apple hardware.

It's a win for consumers not being stuck with old software, and a win for
Apple having to be much less concerned with their old software.

------
onebaddude
Is there any context to this? I see some commentators here saying "that's
great!" Is it? I have no idea.

Considering the Apple marketing machine is going full force, it doesn't seem
like a jaw-dropping number. But, again, no context.

